# Red/Orange phase Bearded Dragons?



## Skelhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

Afternoon Lizard lovers!

My daughters birthday is coming up in April and she really wants a dragon, I am trying to find the perfect high coloured lizard which is proving more difficult than I originally thought. 
I am aware of the different requirements to snakes as have previously owned dragons (many years ago), but I believe they may be more suited to her than a 7 foot bredli or a devilish juvenile coastal 

I am more of a snake man but have fallen in love with the above dragons...and as mentioned so has my daughter.

Soooooooooo would people like to share some lovely pictures of their high red and orange dragons...I also don't mind the yellows  ...I have not yet completely decided on what to go for 

Thanks in advance peeeeps!


----------



## 1131035 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi, 
great choice, I believe rick walker or brettix would be the best ones to contact. Here is a picture of my girl


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

1131035 said:


> Hi,
> great choice, I believe rick walker or brettix would be the best ones to contact. Here is a picture of my girl
> 
> View attachment 280592


Thats an insane looking dragon, very different to what I have previously seen! Love the orange, yellow and grey mixtures!


----------



## DarkApe (Feb 5, 2013)

here is some of mine, mine all showed a litlle bit of color from hatchling but really started to get really bright around yearling age. and as *1131035 *said before brettix and rick have some stunning lizards


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

BiGKeVsOnE said:


> here is some of mine, mine all showed a litlle bit of color from hatchling but really started to get really bright around yearling age. and as *1131035 *said before brettix and rick have some stunning lizards
> View attachment 280596
> View attachment 280600




Oooooo BigKev....I'll take 1 and 5 

Yeah I would love something that would brighten right up. Something different. Not ordinary-Not that ordinary is bad in any case....my snakes are all "ordinary"


----------



## DarkApe (Feb 5, 2013)

Skelhorn said:


> Oooooo BigKev....I'll take 1 and 5
> 
> Yeah I would love something that would brighten right up. Something different. Not ordinary-Not that ordinary is bad in any case....my snakes are all "ordinary"


I actually have a clutch ready to hatch from them on the 11th it was the first time i have put these 2 together and i am expecting the hatchies to be crackers


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

BiGKeVsOnE said:


> I actually have a clutch ready to hatch from them on the 11th it was the first time i have put these 2 together and i am expecting the hatchies to be crackers



Fingers crossed mate, hopefully they will create some amazing coloured ones!

At what age did yours really start to colour up? I know you said yearling but is that around the 10 month mark or further down the track?


----------



## Shotta (Feb 5, 2013)

BiGKeVsOnE said:


> here is some of mine, mine all showed a litlle bit of color from hatchling but really started to get really bright around yearling age. and as *1131035 *said before brettix and rick have some stunning lizards
> View attachment 280596
> View attachment 280597
> View attachment 280598
> ...



beautiful beardies lol youre making me want to get moore


----------



## animal805 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have hatchlings available from this pair, first pic is dad then mum then typical high coloured (reds and oranges) hatchies.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Feb 5, 2013)

Here's some of mine...


----------



## bk201 (Feb 5, 2013)

My "high orange" bearded dragon i got him from the macarthur expo from the extreme pet stand Paid like $90-100 when it was a hatchling
As said make sure you get from someone reliable.


----------



## Wally (Feb 5, 2013)

Flaviruthless said:


> Here's some of mine...



One or two stunners missing in that lot.


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

animal805 said:


> I have hatchlings available from this pair, first pic is dad then mum then typical high coloured (reds and oranges) hatchies.



Cute dragon in the third...haha love the mum dragon...with the orange head and feet!!!


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

Flaviruthless said:


> Here's some of mine...
> View attachment 280621
> View attachment 280622
> View attachment 280623
> ...



I'm happy with 1-5 here  they are awesome colouring. Love the face patterns on the 4th pic!


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

bk201 said:


> View attachment 280628
> 
> My high orange bearded dragon i got him from the macarthur expo from the extreme pet stand Paid like $90-100 when it was a hatchling
> As said make sure you get from someone reliable.



How old is this fella here?


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Feb 5, 2013)

Heres A few of mine. I love the high yellows, as long as you get a nice one!  I should grab a picture of my high red girl for you. She is pretty snazzy!


----------



## bk201 (Feb 5, 2013)

Skelhorn said:


> How old is this fella here?


2-3 or something like that i sold him a few months ago to a guy building a big display tank it's clearly not a high orange was prob just labeled to knock up the price.


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

bk201 said:


> 2-3 or something like that i sold him a few months ago to a guy building a big display tank it's clearly not a high orange was prob just labeled to knock up the price.



Yeah its a shame that people do that isn't it....I will ensure I go to a trusted seller 




oOLaurenOo said:


> View attachment 280631
> View attachment 280630
> View attachment 280632
> Heres A few of mine. I love the high yellows, as long as you get a nice one!  I should grab a picture of my high red girl for you. She is pretty snazzy!



Love the Yellow of the third one....very different...still am leaning towards the orange/red tho  

thanks for sharing!!!!!!


----------



## maddog-1979 (Feb 5, 2013)

some pics of mine


----------



## sd1981 (Feb 5, 2013)

Here's one of mine it's a rick walker CBD. Beautiful colours and awesome nature...


----------



## gregcranston (Feb 5, 2013)

Here are some of my redsView attachment 280675
View attachment 280676
View attachment 280677
View attachment 280678
View attachment 280679

Got some babies for sale from the "mother" "father" pair at the moment. Should be crackers given a few months I hope.
Hmm, not sure why pics didnt come up, anyway, hopefully the links work


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

maddog-1979 said:


> some pics of mine



Mate that yellow one is incredible. So vibrant!


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

sd1981 said:


> View attachment 280666
> Here's one of mine it's a rick walker CBD. Beautiful colours and awesome nature...



Lovely yellow Rick seems to be the one to go too....his in S.A tho isn't he?


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 5, 2013)

gregcranston said:


> Here are some of my redsView attachment 280675
> View attachment 280676
> View attachment 280677
> View attachment 280678
> ...


They didn't work for me....presume however they are in your dp? Awesome orange


----------



## sd1981 (Feb 5, 2013)

Skelhorn said:


> Lovely yellow Rick seems to be the one to go too....his in S.A tho isn't he?




Yes, he's in SA. He does freight or at least did when he sent mine to Sydney...


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

sd1981 said:


> Yes, he's in SA. He does freight or at least did when he sent mine to Sydney...



Unfortunately I would prefer to source locally. Sunshine coast is a bit of a pain to ship to and the $$$ all add up. Will keep him in mind tho...but presume I will come across someone here on the coast or is Bris that breeds high orange/red/yellow phase dragons


----------



## DarkApe (Feb 6, 2013)

here is a pic of my 2 reds i got off rick last year, lol i think 1 must have got a threw back gene


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

I think I love the orange/reds more than the yellow...only cause I couldn't afford a yellow one (reds seem cheaper and more common??) like the ones above  maddog-1979 or sd1981!!!! Lucky fellas!


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 6, 2013)

lookin good maddog


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 6, 2013)

My boy as a yearling




One of my girls as a yearling




My boy at 2 years and keen to get it on




My yellow and purple girl




Same girl again




My boy again. (Need to clean substrate  )

I have another yellow girl with solid gt stripes. But cannot find a photo. Very similar to a boy maddog has. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> My boy as a yearling
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am happy with this boy Just Dragons


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 6, 2013)

Cheers, He is Rick walker.




More full bodied photo. He is a bit larger since I took this now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 6, 2013)

Love that Photo mate. Awesome Colours. Shame Rick W is not in QLD!!! DAM!!!


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 6, 2013)

he is very rural sa and freights out. worth it if you would like to go that option. otherwise i cannot reccomend Deb knox high enough. she bred my yellow and purple girl and has some absolute stunners. she is knoxie on here i think. If im correct she had some great projects on the go this year, may be worth a look. If its colour your after she has a whole pallet in some of her dragons.


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh and she is QLD..


----------



## Sissy (Feb 6, 2013)

*Our High Colour Beardies!*

Hi we have a few high colour Beardies from Brenda Warner at Just Lizards Petrie and from Debi Knox aka Knoxie both were reasonably priced ie. your going to pay upwards of $100 for a descent looking BD and when they're babies you just never know what they're going to turn out like! 
Also attached the photo of Brenda's Elizabeth and Twinkle as babies paid around $100 each and then there's Debi's that I have recently acquired a little older so you have a better idea about colour Rainbow Reds paid around $170 - $180 each... 
Both ladies are awesome to deal with and have a wealth of knowledge and experience they're willing to share.... 
Most of their lines originate from Rick Walker stock so if you're looking to buy local this is the way to go... 
Lizards are more work than snakes tho... fresh salad and water every day and calcium dusted crickets daily until they get much older.... UVA UVB lamps as well as heat etc.
Hope this helps....


----------



## gregcranston (Feb 6, 2013)

How do you attach photos again, been trying for like 15mins using a few different methods, none seem to work?


----------



## Wally (Feb 6, 2013)

gregcranston said:


> How do you attach photos again, been trying for like 15mins using a few different methods, none seem to work?



Get a flickr or photobucket account would be your best bet.


----------



## gregcranston (Feb 6, 2013)

Wally76 said:


> Get a flickr or photobucket account would be your best bet.


Tried photobucket, it only brings the links up, not a thumbnail or floating photo


----------



## Wally (Feb 6, 2013)

Flickr seems to work ok?


----------



## gregcranston (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## oOLaurenOo (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow Greg, they are beautiful!  Heres another one of my red girls. She is a Rick Walter.


----------



## Burnerism (Feb 7, 2013)

Some nice beardies in this thread. As has been mentioned should defently check out Brettrix's. Havnt seen him on here for a while but he also has a fb that regularly updated. Awesome animals and a top bloke on all accounts.


----------



## DarkApe (Feb 7, 2013)

Burnerism said:


> Some nice beardies in this thread. As has been mentioned should defently check out Brettrix's. Havnt seen him on here for a while but he also has a fb that regularly updated. Awesome animals and a top bloke on all accounts.


I can second that 1 he is a great bloke and has some really top end dragons.


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

Burnerism said:


> Some nice beardies in this thread. As has been mentioned should defently check out Brettrix's. Havnt seen him on here for a while but he also has a fb that regularly updated. Awesome animals and a top bloke on all accounts.



Thanks mate. I will def check him out


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Skelhorn said:


> Unfortunately I would prefer to source locally. Sunshine coast is a bit of a pain to ship to and the $$$ all add up. Will keep him in mind tho...but presume I will come across someone here on the coast or is Bris that breeds high orange/red/yellow phase dragons



there are many breeders up your way check out some other websites


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 7, 2013)

dragonlover1 said:


> there are many breeders up your way check out some other websites


Want to hint some of these other websites to me


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Skelhorn said:


> Want to hint some of these other websites to me


 australianbeardies.net


----------



## gregcranston (Feb 8, 2013)

Here is a new pic of another dragon I have


----------



## Snowman (Feb 8, 2013)

nice patten red


----------



## Wally (Feb 8, 2013)

Snowman said:


> nice patten red



Average.


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 9, 2013)

gregcranston said:


> Here is a new pic of another dragon I have



Mate I love this one. Not as red as some but beautiful patterns!!! Jealous!


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 9, 2013)

Snowman said:


> View attachment 281089
> 
> nice patten red



Whats that blue on its tail???


----------



## Wally (Feb 9, 2013)

Skelhorn said:


> Whats that blue on its tail???



Possibly nail polish or something similar to help the breeder to identify it.


----------



## gregcranston (Feb 9, 2013)

Skelhorn said:


> Mate I love this one. Not as red as some but beautiful patterns!!! Jealous!


Thanks, that one above is my new favourite! Bit of a snappy personality, but starting to calm down slowly! Just amazing colours though! I need to get more pics that do it justice. 


Here is a larger version of my avatar, great pair these 2.


----------



## DarkApe (Feb 9, 2013)

here is one of my oranges and a 100%het for albino male


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 9, 2013)

nice looking youngsters


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 9, 2013)

This is my orange male and white/gray female.


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 9, 2013)

And here is a friends yellow.


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 9, 2013)

Skelhorn said:


> Whats that blue on its tail???



People mark the hold-backs so they can recognize them.


----------



## Stickman (Feb 10, 2013)

View attachment 281306
View attachment 281307
These are my two beardies one red, one yellow


----------



## DarkApe (Feb 10, 2013)

Stickman said:


> View attachment 281306
> View attachment 281307
> These are my two beardies one red, one yellow



pics didnt work mate


----------



## Stickman (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Stickman (Feb 10, 2013)

BiGKeVsOnE said:


> pics didnt work mate


do the new pics work???


----------



## DarkApe (Feb 10, 2013)

Stickman said:


> do the new pics work???



yeah mate beautiful lizards


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 10, 2013)

nice dragons mate


----------



## Xcell (Feb 10, 2013)

100% het for albino pair


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 11, 2013)

Xcell said:


> 100% het for albino pair



Xcell!!!! Very nice mate, different colouring!


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 11, 2013)

Stickman said:


> View attachment 281308
> View attachment 281309
> View attachment 281310



Dam stickman....swing that beardy in the second picture this way  The white spikes and orange colour is AWESOME!


----------



## Stickman (Feb 11, 2013)

I might get lucky this year and get some eggs from my female


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 11, 2013)

Fingers crossed mate. Would be some impressive younglings


----------



## delljosh01 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi, I highly recommend Rick walker. As I live near by I have seen his breeding stock and they are amazing. he is also great to deal with. He also has some red/orange beardeds for sale on Herptrader now. Good luck


----------



## Stickman (Feb 12, 2013)

delljosh01 said:


> Hi, I highly recommend Rick walker. As I live near by I have seen his breeding stock and they are amazing. he is also great to deal with. He also has some red/orange beardeds for sale on Herptrader now. Good luck


yeah rick walker is where I got my male from


----------



## frisky2c (Feb 12, 2013)

*here's a pic of my Boy King*


----------



## Flaviruthless (Feb 12, 2013)

frisky2c said:


> View attachment 281625
> View attachment 281626



That first photo is stunning.


----------



## frisky2c (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Flaviruthless


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 13, 2013)

frisky2c said:


> View attachment 281625
> View attachment 281626



I agree with Flaviruthless......that Yellow dominance over the orange is spectacular. Very lucky buy


----------



## riotgirlckb (Feb 13, 2013)

Flaviruthless said:


> Here's some of mine...
> View attachment 280621
> View attachment 280622
> View attachment 280623
> ...




gorgeous colours in these ones


----------



## riotgirlckb (Feb 13, 2013)

love that blue pattern


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 14, 2013)

Soon....Soon I will rejoin the group of owning a Bearded Dragon (High Orange Phase  )


----------



## Flaviruthless (Feb 14, 2013)

riotgirlckb said:


> gorgeous colours in these ones



Thank you 

Thought I'd put these two little stunners up too  They're a fair bit bigger than this now and just as bright (if not brighter). Ignore the red and purple blotches - it's just nail polish


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 14, 2013)

Flaviruthless said:


> Thank you
> 
> Thought I'd put these two little stunners up too  They're a fair bit bigger than this now and just as bright (if not brighter). Ignore the red and purple blotches - it's just nail polish
> View attachment 281881
> View attachment 281882



Was going to say OMG look that that red blotch...its amazing...new line 
I take it the nail polish cannot be absorbed by the lizards. Seems an effective way to tell apart.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Feb 14, 2013)

I used it with these girls initially just so that I could have a quick look and see how everyone was doing. I can't wait to see what these girls produce


----------



## riotgirlckb (Feb 14, 2013)

Flaviruthless said:


> Thank you
> 
> Thought I'd put these two little stunners up too  They're a fair bit bigger than this now and just as bright (if not brighter). Ignore the red and purple blotches - it's just nail polish
> View attachment 281881
> View attachment 281882



haha they are awesome  hopefully I will own one soon


----------



## treeofgreen (Feb 14, 2013)

frisky2c said:


> View attachment 281625
> View attachment 281626



Cant even believe i am looking at these haha... amazing!

Stop posting so much frisky... you spam these forums too much


----------



## frisky2c (Feb 15, 2013)

He was a very lucky Buy Skelhorn  Im very happy with him


----------



## Rickyp (Feb 15, 2013)

Heres a few of mine .
The reds are all from Rick Walker
The yellow was from a mateView attachment 282043
View attachment 282044
View attachment 282045
View attachment 282042


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 16, 2013)

Rickyp said:


> Heres a few of mine .
> The reds are all from Rick Walker
> The yellow was from a mateView attachment 282043
> View attachment 282044
> ...



attachments like that never work for me..


----------



## PK1988 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey, 

I have seen a few names of people to contact for good beardies, but no real contact details, could those who mentioned people to get high colour beardies from please post the best forms of contact for them?

Thanks,
Peter.


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 25, 2013)

PK1988 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have seen a few names of people to contact for good beardies, but no real contact details, could those who mentioned people to get high colour beardies from please post the best forms of contact for them?
> 
> ...



Most people sell in that for sale thread Peter so post in there....or alternatively in the Wanted to buy section. Heaps of sellers out there!

Good luck!


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm so envious looking at all these photos... Absolute stunning specimens...


----------



## DarkApe (Mar 2, 2013)

here is my mate stumpy he is a proven het male


----------

